
One smart guy’s frank take on working in some of the major tech companies - selleck
http://marginalrevolution.com/marginalrevolution/2018/03/one-smart-guys-frank-take-working-major-tech-companies.html
======
rajeck
Interesting observation:

I also see a major extrovert bias, which might seem a little funny for tech.

But, again, product managers (or, God forbid, Sales people) are all really
subject to the “let’s just get some people in a room” style of planning and
problem resolution.

I firmly believe some massive amount of productivity is squandered from people
choosing the wrong communication paradigm.

~~~
fred_is_fred
Enron is also what can you get when you put the smartest guys in a room.
People smart enough to exploit any system and rules, for example free food and
gaming the ratings system to the company (and team goals) detriment.

